# How much nudity at home is normal?



## trees1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Is liking your partner to walk around fully nude at home with a bush so you can admire their large chest and large behind normal? And then joining them and walking around hard as a rock


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

trees1 said:


> Is liking your partner to walk around fully nude at home with a bush so you can admire their large chest and large behind normal? And then joining them and walking around hard as a rock


The bush part is maybe kind of weird if you mean an actual bush and not pubic hair.

Since your username is trees1 🌳 maybe you’re talking about an actual bush and yeah that would be abnormal but if it works for you then that’s great!


----------



## trees1 (Jun 14, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> The bush part is maybe kind of weird if you mean an actual bush and not pubic hair.
> 
> Since your username is trees1 🌳 maybe you’re talking about an actual bush and yeah that would be abnormal but if it works for you then that’s great!


Haha not actual bush. Just hair down there


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

trees1 said:


> Haha not actual bush. Just hair down there


Sounds normal to me then!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

You should do whatever you feel comfortable doing as long as your partner doesn’t mind.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

trees1 said:


> And then joining them and walking around hard as a rock


That's a good way to get your steps.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

My dogs are naked except when it gets cold in winter. Damn mutts have no morals at all.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

I have relatives who are nudists and they’re naked at home 24/7. It wasn’t that weird until the teenage daughters turned 18 and the whole family started sitting around naked with each other.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

We usually stay naked as long as possible. We don't strip down when we walk in the door, but we aren't in any hurry to get clothes on. On weekends when we have nothing going on we are naked most of the morning. We will get our coffee and go back to bed. Likely make some love, hit the shower and do it again. Being naked means one less step to having sex.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Marc878 said:


> My dogs are naked except when it gets cold in winter. Damn mutts have no morals at all.
> View attachment 76050
> 
> 
> View attachment 76052


Hmm. All perfectly innocent.

Except for the BOSTON TERRIER!

Talk about womenz thieves.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> We usually stay naked as long as possible. We don't strip down when we walk in the door, but we aren't in any hurry to get clothes on. On weekends when we have nothing going on we are naked most of the morning. We will get our coffee and go back to bed. Likely make some love, hit the shower and do it again. Being naked means one less step to having sex.



Sounds heavenly!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's not about whether it's 'normal' because everyone is different, it's about what you and your spouse like and want to do. Has to be both of you though not just one pressuring the other.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Marc878 said:


> My dogs are naked except when it gets cold in winter. Damn mutts have no morals at all.
> View attachment 76050
> View attachment 76052


They are gorgeous.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

trees1 said:


> Is liking your partner to walk around fully nude at home with a bush so you can admire their large chest and large behind normal? And then joining them and walking around hard as a rock


I'm not sure that being hard on such a regular basis is normal. You might want to see the doctor about that. As to the overall normality of being nude around the house on a regular basis, there is no one standard. It's a norm in our household, when the kids and grandkids are not around. I actually find my wives to be more sexy simply topless than fully nude.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Cici1990 said:


> I have relatives who are nudists and they’re naked at home 24/7. It wasn’t that weird until the teenage daughters turned 18 and the whole family started sitting around naked with each other.


Not really all that strange. Especially when you think about all the nudist facilities out there. The problem only comes in when others try to sexualize something that isn't sexual.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not super comfortable being nude on the regular. The good news is that my husband is on the same page with this. We just aren't naked-at-random folks, so it wouldn't be normal for _us_. But, if both partners are comfortable being nude all the time at home, then that's normal _for them_. 

I do think, though, that this is one of those things that will cause conflict if both partners aren't on board with going nude. Pressuring your spouse to be naked all the time, if he or she is not comfortable with it, is going to cause strife in the relationship, no matter how many other people think it's "normal".


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Being naked walking around the house when we have the house alone, isn't unusual at all. 

I'm naked out of the shower in the morning before work, and often go about putting the day's stuff in order while naked walking around the house.

Wife the same.

We often have morning sex before work and start out ,well, naked!

Just a normal thing. Empty nest and all.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

trees1 said:


> Is liking your partner to walk around fully nude at home with a bush so you can admire their large chest and large behind normal? And then joining them and walking around hard as a rock


Sometimes since we are empty nesters....of course! But even at 59 we do more than walk around. And sometimes we are nude around our pool in our back yard which is secluded.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

CountryMike said:


> Being naked walking around the house when we have the house alone, isn't unusual at all.
> 
> I'm naked out of the shower in the morning before work, and often go about putting the day's stuff in order while naked walking around the house.
> 
> ...


If we did that we would have to have our curtains and blinds closed all the time. We are surrounded by other houses.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If we did that we would have to have our curtains and blinds closed all the time which I would hate. We are surrounded by other houses. Plus we often dont have the weather for it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> I'm not sure that being hard on such a regular basis is normal. You might want to see the doctor about that. As to the overall normality of being nude around the house on a regular basis, there is no one standard. It's a norm in our household, when the kids and grandkids are not around. I actually find my wives to be more sexy simply topless than fully nude.


There is something quite sexy about my wife walking around just topless. Something about that juxtaposition. 

I can't hold back the curiosity and I have to ask, was "wives" a typo or do you really have more than one wife?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

frusdil said:


> Sounds heavenly!


It really is, one of the main reasons I look forward to the weekend.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> There is something quite sexy about my wife walking around just topless. Something about that juxtaposition.
> 
> I can't hold back the curiosity and I have to ask, was "wives" a typo or do you really have more than one wife?


Either relatively new, or you haven't been paying attention. I'm one of the few polys here. I have 2 wives and a husband.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

maquiscat said:


> Either relatively new, or you haven't been paying attention. I'm one of the few polys here. I have 2 wives and a husband.


Yes, new here. Quite interesting. I've read posts from a few people here that are non-monogamous and it has worked for them, honestly to my surprise. It's not for me, but if all involved are happy, why not?


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yes, new here. Quite interesting. I've read posts from a few people here that are non-monogamous and it has worked for them, honestly to my surprise. It's not for me, but if all involved are happy, why not?


I won't thread jack any further than to say that there is a thread titled Ethical Non Monogamy or close to that, if you want to ask questions.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My husband can walk naked showing off his attributes. I find it funny, and I laugh when he does it. 

I have a sensory thing going on. I need to have clothes on me. Specially tops, I can't be topless. It gives me anxiety. 

I can walk wearing underwear only no problem. I have kids in the house anyway.


----------

